# Philly's



## ted-hurst (Oct 4, 2007)

I don't own a business but through word of mouth from 2 friends I tried the Philly"s Cheesesteaks on 9 Mile by Petrella's. I guess they have a shop off of Creighton but I've never eaten there. This place was great, I had a cheesesteak with cheese fries and will definitely go back. The owner said the only advertisment was through word of mouth and he was doing pretty good, I figured I'd just pass it along.

Ted
:thumbup:


----------



## FelixH (Sep 28, 2007)

Yep, when I lived at the east end of Creighton, I used to visit them religiously.
When I saw they were opening one up on 9 Mile, I was very excited.

He makes the Best cheesesteak I've ever had outside the Philly area (his are better than many I had up there).


----------



## Tim_G (Feb 22, 2008)

yeah their 'Bomb' Philly is the best. cheesesteak + fried salami = . pure genius.


----------



## a (Oct 2, 2007)

ya its just the pensacola "bread" you have to eat it on.......


----------

